# IC's ?



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Anyone work as an independent contractor at home?
How do you keep your tax information records?
Do you work with more than one company?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes.
Keep receipts for _anything_ that might be work-related as well as a mileage log of trips made for the purpose of fulfilling a work order.
Yes.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

What kind of business are we talking about? Do sell things, provide a service? What type of expenses? I do contract work and work for more then one company, but knowing what kind of business you are in will help us give you better information.
How I keep track of my expenses, income, etc is going to be different from someone that is in sales.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I am an independent contractor for many companies, Dell, Nexicore, Staples Easy Tech, and others.

When I do a service call for one of them, I create an invoice in my QBPro and once I am paid for that particular call I 'receive' the payment for it.

The bigger companies, Dell, Nexicore and OnForce send me a 1099 at the end of the year. They don't have as I already have that info in my QB

When I get assigned a job, the price for that job is already agreed on prior to me going out.

I also sub-contract wiring, punch downs and network testing, for a number of Building Contractors who build houses, offices and other structures. They too get an invoice in QB and it's all handled the same way.

Additionally, I have contractors that do calls for me. I collect the money from the mother company and pay them out of that. They always get paid before I do :-(

Hope this helps.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

My customers are regulars so they send me a 1099 for what they paid me for the year. If I do anything for anyone else I give them an invoice and I add them all up at tax time and put it under misc without a 1099 from various sources (or some such). I keep a log for mileage. It all goes on the same Schedule C for the IRS.


----------

